# Upstate NY Snow storm pics...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a few pics from the 8" we got at our farm in upstate, NY this past weeekend. Pics are from 12/31, got another 14" on 1/1 - didn't get to plow with my truck (plow was in NJ- no snow), but got to plow with my trusty ATV- was AWESOME to be plowing some real snow not this sleet/freezing rain [email protected] Anyway, here's a few pics- wish we'd get a nice storm like this down here in NJ I could plow! payup Got some awesome skiing on 12/31-1/1 can you say POWDER!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very cool bring some home for the rest of us lol .how long does that take with the atv?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mike psd;475858 said:


> very cool bring some home for the rest of us lol .how long does that take with the atv?


Yeah, a good friend of ours who usually plows the driveway for us when we're not there was having a field day- just taked to him today and he was still out plowing! A LOT of snow!

The driveway is a little more than a mile long, with a large parking area by the barn, took me about an hour with the ATV to get everything plowed out and the banks pushed back.


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

Where's your place upstate? We have a place in northern Warren County, about 80 miles north of Albany...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I was up in the mountains last weekend. Its nice to see snow and not have a stroke worring about how your going to get all your customers done and listening to them call to see when you are comming.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

fattyry;476388 said:


> Where's your place upstate? We have a place in northern Warren County, about 80 miles north of Albany...


We're in Northern Washington County, in the Champlain Valley.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;476530 said:


> I was up in the mountains last weekend. Its nice to see snow and not have a stroke worring about how your going to get all your customers done and listening to them call to see when you are comming.


Sure was nice, only rain in NJ :crying: but lots of SNOW up there!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good, what brand ATV?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Supper Grassy;480176 said:


> Looks good, what brand ATV?


Thanks, the quad is an '06 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 ATV with a 54" Cycle Country Plow and Warn 2500lb winch- works great!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Wish we could get some of that down here!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good, looks like you added plow markers and a rubber flap since last time I seen it. I only got to plow twice this year with my atv. Very nice camp too, how far away from home is yours? We have a place at conneaut Lake about an hour and a half from where I live.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

deere615;483809 said:


> Looking good, looks like you added plow markers and a rubber flap since last time I seen it. I only got to plow twice this year with my atv. Very nice camp too, how far away from home is yours? We have a place at conneaut Lake about an hour and a half from where I live.


Thanks, yeah I added the markers and flap to try and keep the snow from coming over the plow- works well! Thanks, it's actually a 690 acre farm (christmas and fir trees for nursery stock), my parents bought the land and built the house when they got married in the early '80's, we're building a second barn and garage right now. It's about 3 hours and 45 monutes from my house here in NJ- about 45 minutes NE of Lake George.
:waving:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow thats a nice size farm, Long drive though lol


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

So that is what snow looks like!!!!!! Must be nice. Happy plowingpayuppayuppayup


----------

